# Hard Scape



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey all

Any aquascapers/hardscapers out there or on this forum.

Please take a look at pics and tell me what you think.

Any suggestions are welcome especially BAD ones. Yup thats right I said BAD ones. I can take the criticism.

I really want to make this a beaut.....the sand is black and background black.

See other Thread I have done.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=99306

There is an out line on the table of tank and the height of the cardboard is the hight of the aquarium. Here are the pics.

Driftwood or NO driftwood. Different rock placement. Bigger rocks or more rocks.

The last pics shows all rocks together, or should there be a smaller island of rocks.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

If your going with frontosas stick to the rocks. Maybe get a few more and play around with them and see what you like


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

I agree with dis. There is a reason you don't see branchy wood in frontosa tanks. It is because they can spook easily, and when they do they won't hesitate to run into things in the process. So, you can see what might happen with frontosa and branch wood. 

I would suggest you arrange the rocks in a way where you create caves for the fish to retreat to when they are scared or potentially harassed by other fish. Frontosas like caves but it is not necessary like it is with mbuna/tropheus.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*No Branches*

Thanks for the input guys. 
Will go get more rocks tomorrow and rearrange.

Should I have two islands. One big on right and one smaller on left?


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

I tend to like one main focal point, but again just personal preference. Create some hiding places and move around the rocks until you are satisfied. Have fun


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Do whatever you think looks good to you. As long as there are a few places to hide you will be fine. You will probably end up rearranging the rocks more than once anyway in the process of cleaning. So don't be too concerned or attached to a very specific scape.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*scape*

Your scape looks good.like others have said u will
change once its filled and u see how fish are scooting in and 
out...I agree with branches may harm fish when spooked.what I have
done in past is the branches from big als the thin ones with sort of 
a stump not the driftwood ones...put the twig part down in sand and stump 
up towards the top of the tank.that way there wont be any twigs 
to impaled on to but will give u a diff look compared to just rocks
just an idea ..look forward to seeing pic
cheers.


----------



## Zvonmonet (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks very nice. Don't worry about the branches as there are plenty of those in the wild and fish do just fine.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry, but I have to disagree about the branches. A tank is not the same as in the wild. The comparatively small space makes a big difference. There is not that space for them to avoid the branches. It is a fact that frontosa spook easily and that they do run into things in an aquarium.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

I have read about how Frontosa spook easily. So the branches are a bad idea. But Toms idea is good with putting the tips in the sand. So I will tweak the aquascape and take more pics. Will give it another shot tomorrow.

Thanks everyone for the input.



Mykuhl said:


> Sorry, but I have to disagree about the branches. A tank is not the same as in the wild. The comparatively small space in comparison makes a big difference. It is a fact that frontosa spook easily and that they do run into things in an aquarium.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*Hard Scape Part 2 and 3*

So I found a couple bigger pieces and I have added it to the scape.

There are three versions. Please help vote.

The first one the rocks on the left are spaced out a little.

The second one the rocks on the left are closer.

The third one the rocks on the left are totally different.

Pick one and I will use it for the tank.

Peoples votes matter. LOL


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Functionally they will all be the same when it comes to the fish. None of the 3 provide any hiding spots except for maybe behind one of the rocks, but that's not much of a hiding spot as far as the other fish are concerned. So if you do want to step it.up like that then it now comes down to aesthetics. Personally I like number 1 best.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't know anything about frontosas, so keep that in mind with what I post here, but when I plan a tank, I try to look to video in nature for a bit of guidance. 
The cichlids guys can be more help here, but I would imagine rocks like what you have, perhaps some larger, creating rubble piles so that you can allow for smaller fish to hide away from larger ones.






Particularly at about 2:20 and 4:30 or so. 
Again, I'm not a cichlids guy, but just thought I'd add my $0.02


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks for the input. The video was really good. To me it just looks like a ruble of rocks.

The water looks merky. Lol. Crazy African water. Lol



ksimdjembe said:


> I don't know anything about frontosas, so keep that in mind with what I post here, but when I plan a tank, I try to look to video in nature for a bit of guidance.
> The cichlids guys can be more help here, but I would imagine rocks like what you have, perhaps some larger, creating rubble piles so that you can allow for smaller fish to hide away from larger ones.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

